# Vorbereitung auf ein zweites Leben       War : Pimp my Pepper Sammelthread



## track94 (15. November 2014)

Hallo,da jetzt das 20" Hotpepper für meinen Sohn  im Keller steht und auch schon einige andere hier pepperbikes für ihre Kinder gekauft haben wäre es doch nett wenn hier alle die Lust haben mal berichten was sie schon geändert haben oder noch andern wollen.
Das würde es Neueinsteiger wie z.B. mir erleichter noch Anregungen zu finden ohne direkt das ganze Forum nach Umbauthreads durchforsten zu müssen


----------



## track94 (15. November 2014)

Ich fang dann auch mal.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur die Bremshebel gegen Avid fr 5 getauscht und heute Schablonen für die Lackschutzfolie geschnitten 
Die Bremshebel machen einen wertigeren Eindruck als die original verbauten Alhonga und passen durch die Farbe auch besser zum Rad.
Ein netter Nebeneffekt ist das man ein bisschen Gewicht einspart.
V-Brakes belasse ich erstmal

Die Reifen möchte ich demnächst gegen Schwalbe CX comp 20x1,75  tauschen , sind nicht teuer ,auch hier spart man ein bisschen Gewicht und mit dem Reflexstreifen spare ich mir die Speichendinger
Ich hab jetzt schon mal nach leichteren Schläuchen geschaut aber bin nicht richtig fündig geworden , liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich nur Autoventil gesucht habe , da bin für Tips noch offen

Was ich noch gerne tauschen würde wäre die Ahead-Kappe , gegen eine dunkelblau elox. , die ich aber bis jetzt in 1"  noch nicht gefunden habe.
Auch hier wäre ich fürTips dankbar


Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _starfish_ (16. November 2014)

schwalbe av7c  95gram
die mit scarver ventil sv6a passen nur bis 20x1,5 wären aber nochmal 30g leichter.
In Kombi mit dem 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...uPjYVUTTvxn9htcQzEFc4pnMTMMFhrv8r0aAskt8P8HAQ

bestimmt auch ne leichte Kombi, aber bisschen schmaler


----------



## martinos (28. November 2014)

bei mir stehen inzwischen ein 20" und ein 24" HotPepper noch unausgepackt im Keller und warten darauf für Weihnachten gepimpt zu werden.

Werde nicht sonderlich dran basteln, aber die Reifen müssen wohl bei beiden runter und möglichst breiten Reifen weichen, denn die Kleine ist diesbezüglich schon vom 16"-Barbiebike verwöhnt und der Große will breite Reifen.

Welche Reifen und Schläuche würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollten schon etwas Profil fürs Gelände haben und möglichst nicht weniger als 2,0 Zoll (passt das auch in das 20" rein?).


----------



## bwholo75 (28. November 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> bei mir stehen inzwischen ein 20" und ein 24" HotPepper noch unausgepackt im Keller und warten darauf für Weihnachten gepimpt zu werden.
> 
> Werde nicht sonderlich dran basteln, aber die Reifen müssen wohl bei beiden runter und möglichst breiten Reifen weichen, denn die Kleine ist diesbezüglich schon vom 16"-Barbiebike verwöhnt und der Große will breite Reifen.
> 
> Welche Reifen und Schläuche würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollten schon etwas Profil fürs Gelände haben und möglichst nicht weniger als 2,0 Zoll (passt das auch in das 20" rein?).


 
Ich habe im Nachbarthread gelesen, dass der Shredda von Schwalbe da auch als 2,0er reinpasst. Schöner Reifen und vor allem leicht....allerdings auch nicht ganz preiswert.
Aber ich denke, bei uns kommt auch dieser Reifen drauf!


----------



## track94 (28. November 2014)

Hallo , ich werde wohl nach Weihnachten erstmal die orig. drauf lassen und im Januar auf den cx comp wechseln ist günstig und spart  90 gr pro Stck.
Da wir auch mal Abends  unterwegs  sind hat er noch einen Reflexstr. da kann ich mir die Reflektoren sparen


----------



## rsv-peter (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo









hot pepper.pdf


----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand schon mal einen 1 1/8" Vorbau auf das 20" Pepper montiert? Woher die Reduzierhülse?

Habe heute das Türchen 9-Angebot angenommen und will einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## rsv-peter (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Ich haben die hier genommen
http://www.bike24.de/p160458.html

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bernd e (11. Dezember 2014)

Heute kam das Pepper in der Türchen 9-Edition an. Über Schutzbleche und Ständer lässt sich streiten, aber sie waren im Paket dabei und Weibchen hat zumindest auf den Ständer gepocht.
Mit allem mal an die Waage gehängt: 9,38 kg, eine gute Basis für Tuning 

Edit:
Änderung bisher: LX Bremsen => Wiegen zwar 20 Gramm mehr pro Satz, aber dafür wesentlich geringere Bedienkraft.

Welche Griffe könnt ihr empfehlen (schön dünn /geringer Außendruchmesser)?


----------



## track94 (21. Dezember 2014)

So, Schwalbe CX comp aufgezogen ,Lackschutzfolie aufgeklebt und Seite Ständer befestigt.
Mit den Schwalbe sieht es dann doch eher nach MTB aus
Als Seitenständer hab ich einen univers.von Cube gekauft ,sieht nett aus wiegt aber leider ca. 300gr
Weihnachten kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> ...Welche Griffe könnt ihr empfehlen (schön dünn /geringer Außendruchmesser)? ...



Bontrager Schaumgriffe wurden immer wieder genannt, ich hatte die KCNC Ultraleicht-Dinger zu Hause und hab mich dann aber für Schaumüberzieher für geschwungene Lenker an Trekkingrädern entschieden. Die waren dünner und - für mich eigentlich der Hauptgrund - zwischen 2 und 3g leichter als die KCNC bei selber Länge. Die Montage war problemlos, werde ich wieder verwenden, das Zeug (ist ja noch genug da).

Wenn dir das auch noch zu dick ist, schau mal, was es an Griffbändern (fürs RR - ev. mit Geleinlage) gibt. Da bekommt man gleich wieder etwas Farbe aufs Bike und das ist auch super dünn und sehr leicht. Reines Textil würde ich aber nicht nehmen...


----------



## bernd e (22. Dezember 2014)

Den Gedanken mit RR-Lenkerband hatte ich auch schon (meine Große hat sehr kleine Hände), aber da ich noch einen anderen Lenker suche, müsste ich ein paar mal wickeln (faulheilt )
@track94, ich habe den von Pepper (Adventaktion) und der wiegt 205 Gramm. Hast du mal die cx-Comp gewogen? Ich wollte evtl. auf die Black Jack wechseln.

ps. gestern die "neue" Bremse getestet. Töchterchen sagt, sie gehen deutlich leichter als die originalen. Um den Hebel zu bewegen benötigt man ca. 500 gramm. Das Merida ihres Kumpels benötigt ca. 1000 gramm, was die originalen hatten, habe ich verpennt zu ermitteln (vom Gefühl zwischen dem Merida und den LX jetzt).


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Was suchst du denn für einen Lenker??


----------



## track94 (22. Dezember 2014)

@bernd e
Die Waage wurde leider zum backen missbraucht,sollen nach Homepage ca.425 gr. wiegen.
Beim Ständer überleg ich noch ob ich den etwas erleichtertere ,soll auch eigentlich nicht lange dran bleiben.
Die Hebie's hab ich natürlich auch nicht gewogen


----------



## bernd e (22. Dezember 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn für einen Lenker??


25,4 mm Druchmesser, leicht, günstig, sonst bleibt der originale mit 203 gramm.
Wichtiger sind mir Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig, halte da nach RR-Schaltwerke ala Ultegra ausschau und Reifen. Alles andere was Gewicht bringt ist "nice to have" und kein "must have" und eilt auch nicht. Entweder die Bucht oder andere Quellen bringen was hervor oder halt auch nicht.
@track94 eine Waage gehört in erster Linie in die Werkstatt, wenn Weibchen backen will, muss sie fragen


----------



## rsv-peter (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Habe ein 105 montiert mit 9 fach 11 / 32
Ist (glaube ich) etwas kürzer und deutlich leichter
Jetzt 7,99Kg


Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (24. Dezember 2014)

Gestern mal die Kurbeln gezogen (Innenlagerachslänge 120 mm!!!) und gleich bei meiner Bestellung noch ein Shimano Innenlager mit 110 mm mitbestellt. Hoffentlich passt die Kettenline dann noch halbwegs


----------



## track94 (25. Dezember 2014)

Das Christkind war heute Nacht nochmal bei uns 
Das Geschenk ist sehr gut angekommen


----------



## track94 (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine Frau hat mir die Freigabe zum Schrauben gegeben , ihr ist der Schaltwerkskäfig zu lang ....

@rsv-peter
Ist das 105 dann ein ss 

@ all
Kennt jemand noch eine günstige und leichtere 8-Fach Kassette die dann direkt mit tauschen würde

Hab halt keine Teilekiste


----------



## rsv-peter (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Jup.
Ich habe gleich eine leicht gerauchte 9 fach xt montiert, die ich noch hatte.


----------



## Roelof (28. Dezember 2014)

Für 8 fach gibt es leider keine wirklich leichten Kassetten. Magst nicht auch gleich den Schaltgriff auf 9 fach wechseln?


----------



## gtbiker (28. Dezember 2014)

"Leichte" (~235g bei 11-28) und vor allem günstige (15,-) 8fach Kassetten gibt es von sunrace und auch sram.
Lenker alten WCS besorgen (~15,- bei 125g) und entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## track94 (28. Dezember 2014)

@Roelof 
Klingt natürlich verlockend , obwohl der Besitzer das sicherlich nicht braucht.
Passt eine 9-fach Kasette überhaupt so einfach auf die Nabe.....und wenn ich dann mal so rechne was die Neuteile
dann so kosten  Um 9-Fach zu fahren und ein paar Gramm zu sparen .
Schaltgriff  ca. 25€
Schaltwerk ca. 35€
Kasette  15-40€
das ist doch ein wenig übertrieben, ist halt keine Teilekiste vorhanden


----------



## bernd e (28. Dezember 2014)

8-,9-,10-fach geht alles auf ein und den selben Freilauf. Bei 7-fach bin ich nicht sicher, 6- und 11-fach (MTB-Sram) geht def. nicht. 

Wegen Kassette: ab und an steht mal ne XTR in der Bucht.

Ich empfehle dir, überlege welches Tuning deinem Spross für deinen Geldeinsatz am meisten bringt. Mach ich auch so. Hab übrigens einen Ritchey in der Bucht für 1 Euro geschossen . Einfach Geduld mitbringen und schauen was es gibt. Aber bitte nicht mich hochbieten .


----------



## track94 (28. Dezember 2014)

@bernd e 
Dann solltest du mir aber vorher bescheid sagen 

Ich will jetzt nicht auf Biegen und Brechen Gewicht sparen , das Rad ist gut wie es ist aber wenn man das Forum hier mal durchforstet 
kommt dann schon mal der Wahnsinn durch 
Hab mir nur das Ziel gesetzt annähernd bei den 8,5 Kg zu bleiben, d.h. alles was noch gewechselt wird sollte auch leichter sein um Ständer und Hebie's auszugleichen .
Das Schaltwerk gefällt mir und meiner Regierung optisch halt nicht und deshalb fangen wir damit erstmal an


----------



## track94 (30. Dezember 2014)

@gtbiker 
Meinst du eine bestimmte Kassette , die einzigen die ich gefunden habe waren RR mit 11-23 in der Gewichtsklasse


Was ist eigentlich vom Shimano Sora Schaltwerk zu halten...sollte doch auch für den Einsatzzweck am Kinderad ausreichen oder spricht etwas dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (5. Januar 2015)

@bernd e
Hast du das Innenlager schon gewechselt und hat es den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht


----------



## bernd e (6. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> @bernd e
> Hast du das Innenlager schon gewechselt und hat es den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht


Hängt bei BMO noch in der Warteschleife, da ein anderer Artikel den ich bestellt habe noch nicht eingetroffen ist. Da bei uns momentan eher Schlittenwetter ist, ist es mir auch nicht so eilig. Mit der Lieferung kommen dann auch noch ein paar Black Jack und das wird dann in einem Aufwasch gemacht.
Ein Ritchey Comp für einen Euro in der Bucht geschossen ist schon da, muss nur noch gekürzt werden und ein Schaltwerk suche ich noch.


----------



## track94 (6. Januar 2015)

O.k. , kannst ja dann mal Meldung machen wie es so ausschaut....und viel Spaß im Schnee.

Ich hatte gestern ein ........AAAAAAAAHHHH Erlebnis , als ich das Rad gewogen habe ,rechnerisch war ich mit low budget Tuning bei ca 8,5 Kg mit Pedalen und dann hat Papa Hebies , Seitenständer und Lampen montiert.

Was soll ich schreiben ich hab JoJo-Effekt.........9,41 Kg.

Leider hab ich hier noch die Followme Sachen liegen die auch noch ran sollen der Schnellspanner  vorne wiegt schon 150 gr und das ist ja noch nicht alles.

Ich wollte nie dem Grammwahn verfallen aber es ist doch passiert  , hab dann mal einen leichteren Hinterbaust. bestellt ( ca. 120 gr ersparnis ), einen neuen Vorbau und einen neuen Lenker.
Multifoam für Bullhornl. hab ich auch schon liegen bin mir nur nicht sicher wie ich die am verrutschen hindern soll ( vielleicht mit Haarspray ,hab ich gelesen ).

Für das Schaltwerk werd ich dann auch noch mol etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und ein Ultegra nehmen , das kann dann später zum 24" wandern.

Wir werden sehen wie es dann weitergeht innenlager und Kassette gingen ja auch noch

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung , das 16" Löwe Rad das er vorher hatte wiegt mit Gepäckträger und ohne Licht 10,4 Kg .


----------



## rsv-peter (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Bei den Griffen würde ich nicht sparen.
Es geht nichts über Schraubgriffe.
Beim letzten Urlaub am Gardasee (sehr viel Wasser von oben), haben sich die Griff des 16" Pepper immer wieder gelöst.
Das Problem hatte ich schon immer. Wenn’s nass wird, lösen sie sich. da kann man montieren wie man will (außer kleben).
Was dann passieren kann....
Da würde ich lieber auf einen Ständer verzichten. 
Das Problem mit dem Followme hab ich auch.
Ich werde versuchen das Teil für den Rahmen so umzubauen, das man es ohne Werkzeug an uns abbauen kann.
Das verunstaltet das Bike dann nicht und die paar Gramm mehr in Papas Rucksack sind...
Die Achse vorn ist ja eh schnell gewechselt.
Warum soll er die Teile rumfahren, wenn er/wir sie nicht brauchen.

Anmerkung zu Followme: Vom Prinzip nicht schlecht, Einstellung etwas fummelig und überbezahlt. Alleine  schon 19€ für die Achsadapter vorn sind schon ein Witz, dafür sind x Adapter für Achsen die kein Mensch braucht. Was soll dass???????????

Das Token Innelager hat übrigens 113mm. Geht hervorragent Kettenlinie ziemlich genau in der Mitte bei 9 fach. 110 geht sicher auch. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## KIV (7. Januar 2015)

@rsv-peter Schraubgriffe sind aber schwerer (um 100g) und dicker als der billige Schaumstoff. Dafür gibt es auch extra Kleber und ein Griffwechsel ist kein finanzieller Verlust.

@track94 welches UltegraSW meinst Du? Mein kurzes geht bis max 28T-Kettenblatt... :-(


----------



## track94 (7. Januar 2015)

Moin ,

@rsv-peter 

Ständer ist z.Zt Pflicht sonst kann das Rad morgen auf den Schrott oder zum Lackierter trotz Folie.
Griffe probier ich mal  'irgendwo muss man ja auch mal die Kosten im Auge behalten

Mit der Followme Kupplung war es so , das ich die sehr günstig mit einem 16" Rad und einem Zusatzadapterset und dem SRAM -Bügel bekommen habe .Neu hätte ich sie nie gekauft muss jetzt mal mit Alufolie und Cola ran.
Ich werd sie fast täglich nutzen da ich das Rad nicht am Kindergarten stehen lassen will.

Innenlager kann ich dann mal schauen was es gibt scheint ja dann zwischen 113 und122 alles möglich zu sein.

@KIV 

Ja ich wollte das kurze nehmen und hab schon gelesen das dann nur 28 gehen also kassette auch wechseln


----------



## KIV (7. Januar 2015)

@track94 wie viele Zähne sind es denn dann vorne..?


----------



## track94 (7. Januar 2015)

Vorne sind es 32


----------



## KIV (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, das wird dann schon gehen. Unser Junior ist mit 20" noch Singlespeed gefahren... 
Auf dem 24"er haben wir vorne 32, hinten 11-32 (oder war es 34..?) Da kannste ja für schwereres Gelände auch vorne noch auf 2fach aufrüsten und hinten bei 28 bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (7. Januar 2015)

Wir fangen ja auch gerade an 'und hier am Niederrhein ist es halt sehr flach  außer ein paar Brücken da sollten 28 schon reichen


----------



## KIV (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, für den Anstieg am Deich wirds wohl reichen...


----------



## track94 (7. Januar 2015)

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die 95Kg Antriebsmaschine mit der Kupplung am Rad


----------



## bernd e (8. Januar 2015)

110er Achse passt, 113 wäre noch ein klein wenig mehr Luft zum Schaltseil. Bei 110 geht es knapp, aber es geht. Zur Not müsste der innere Ring runter oder bearbeitet werden.
Hab dann auch mal ein paar Gewichte:
Schwalbe Black Jack 450 Gramm
Kenda original 500 Gramm
Vorderrad komplett ohne Reifen und Schauch 760 Gramm
Hinterrad	"			"	   "	  "	  "		1340 Gramm
Innenlager Shimano 110er 311 Gramm
Innenlager original 122,5er 312 Gramm
Kurbelschrauben mit Innensechskant aus der Restekiste 26 Gramm
Kurbelschauben original 31 Gramm

Ersparnis -106 Gramm, weiger Q-Faktor, weniger (dreh-)bewegte Masse und schaut endlich wie ein MTB aus


----------



## track94 (8. Januar 2015)

Super ,danke für die Rückmeldung .

Was Reifen so ausmachen

Hab heute auch den Hinterbauständer bekommen passt super bei 160 gr


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Super ,danke für die Rückmeldung .
> 
> Hab heute auch den Hinterbauständer bekommen passt super bei 160 gr


Und sieht voll sch...e aus das Teil!
Erst sich nen Kopp machen wie man das Rädchen erleichtert und dann so hässliche Sachen dran schrauben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (8. Januar 2015)

Noch eine kleine Frage zum Lager , ist  das ein Jis Vierkant?

Hab von so was keine Ahnung 

@Fisch123 

Lieber so ein......Teil als nach drei Wochen mit dem Lackstift in der falschen Farbe rumsauen
Kommt ab wen er es schafft das Fahrrad richtig zu legen


----------



## KIV (8. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage zum Lager , ist  das ein Jis Vierkant?
> 
> Hab von so was keine Ahnung
> 
> ...


Das Teil macht aber ne viel größere Lackmacke, als 100x hinschmeißen...


----------



## track94 (8. Januar 2015)

Ne ne ne...aufbiegen und Lackschutzfolie


----------



## Roelof (9. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Ne ne ne...aufbiegen und Lackschutzfolie


Klingt nach Erfahrungswerten. hehe


----------



## track94 (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn man früher mal ein Handwerk gelernt hat, passt man erst an und schraubt dann


----------



## rsv-peter (9. Januar 2015)

Hab auch wieder ca. 40g gefunden.
Rote Alunippel.
Sieht  aus.
Das Token Innenlager 113mm wiegt 219g ohne Schrauben. (Schrauben Innensechskant waren dabei)
Alles eigentlich , aber manche bauen Eisenbahn und andere halt....


----------



## track94 (9. Januar 2015)

@rsv-peter

Hab mir heute mal das Teil für das Unterrohr von Followme angesehen , passt das mit dem Schaltzug ?


----------



## rsv-peter (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ja geht. 
Und ruck zuck siehts hässlich aus und wiegt 8.5kg.
Da wird der Papa wieder umbauen müssen.


----------



## track94 (11. Januar 2015)

In Ermangelung vernünftiger Messinstrumente und als völliger Fahrradschrauberlaie muss eine vielleicht dumme Frage stellen .)

Ich hab jetzt den neuen Vorbau hier (den üblichen Verdächtigen Kcnc )ist der Umbau plug ans play oder benötige ich zum Höhenausgleich einen zusätzlichen Spacer .
Die Reduzierhülse zum Ausgleich des Gabelschafts hab auch da der muss natürlich gekürzt werden.


----------



## rsv-peter (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Eine passende Vorbau Abschlusskappe wird auch noch benötigt.
z.B.: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/thomson-vorbau-abschlusskappe-schwarz-82563/wg_id-480
Ansonsten sollte es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (11. Januar 2015)

Danke , hast du den Kragen von der Reduzierhülse des Gabelschafts abgesägt ?

Ahhh ja , die Kappe hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm die muss dann ja auch  1 1/8" sein ...super dann kann ich ja was buntes nehmen


----------



## KIV (12. Januar 2015)

Was ist ein 'Spacer zum Ausgleich des Gabelschafts'..???
Ne Reduzierhülse? Ansonsten kenne ich nur Spacer, die wahlweise unter oder über  dem Vorbau montiert werden.

Mach mich schlau. Danke!


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2015)

rsv-peter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich haben die hier genommen
> http://www.bike24.de/p160458.html



Sorry hab das falsch Wort benutzt. Reduzierhülse muss es heissen 

Hab es oben korrigiert


----------



## KIV (12. Januar 2015)

Okay. Ich habs so tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Ist also der Gabelschaft 1" und der Vorbau 1 1/8" mit Reduzierhülse auf 1"..?


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2015)

Genau , ich halt Fahrradschrauberlaie

und Fachbegriffslegastheniker


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub den kann man aber ziemlich gut befräsen.


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2015)

Nach lääängerer Bedenkzeit ist mir aufgefallen das ich den Kragen der Reduzierhülse auch belassen kann und dadurch auch keine neue Ahead-kappe brauche , da der Kragen ja den 1 1/8 Vorbau nach unten drückt ........oder lieg ich falsch 


Vielleicht muss ich ja doch befräsen


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

Die Auswahl an 1 1/8 Kappen ist größer, als wenn Du für die Reduzierhülse eine in 1" suchen müsstest. Außerdem sieht die Kappe passend zum Vorbau besser aus.

Das die Kappe dazu dient, das Steuersatz-Spiel einzustellen, ist Dir bekannt, oder..?
Geht aber auch ohne...


----------



## track94 (13. Januar 2015)

Das man den Steuersatz einstellt war das erste was ich lernen musste (war bei uns etwas stramm eingestellt.)
Aber trotzdem danke 
Ein bisschen was hab ich ja schon gelernt

Die Auswahl an 1" Kappen ist wirklich unterirdisch hab schon mal nach einer blauen gesucht nix zu finden.

Meine Überlegung war das ich mit vorhandenen 1" Kappe  trotzdem den Steuersatz noch einstellen kann da der Kragen an der Reduzierhülse ja  über den neuen Vorbau herausragt und somit ja den Druck ' den eine 1 1/8 " Kappe erzeugt , ausüben kann .

Dann muss ich nicht sofort nach einer dunkelblauen 1 1/8"Kappe suchen, die zum Fahrrad passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, das müsste so klappen. Der 'Kragen' muss dafür natürlich dran bleiben. Ist die Hülse silbern? Dann würde ich den Rand noch schwarz machen.


----------



## track94 (13. Januar 2015)

Nein ich hatte vorsorglich die Schwarze bestellt . 

Danke für die Denkhilfe


----------



## track94 (20. Januar 2015)

So langsam trödeln die Teile ein fehlt nur noch das Innenlager und die Sattelstütze.
Die Sattelstürze wird eine M-wave soll auf 240 mm 159 gr wiegen und ist günstig.
Die Gewichte unten sind ungekürzt.

Edit
Reduzierhülse 
Vorbau Kcnc Fly ride 50 mm
Lenker Kcnc Darkside 
Sattel Odyssey junior

Der Sattel sah schon sehr klein aus deshalb hab ich ihn mal über den orig.  gehalten


----------



## track94 (22. Januar 2015)

Nochmal ein Gewicht , Lenker auf 500mm und Reduzierhülse gekürzt.
Vorbau wiegt nun inkl. Reduzierhülse. 223 gr.


----------



## track94 (26. Januar 2015)

Gestern mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit gehabt  um die vorhandenen Teile zu verbauen und die orig. Teile zu wiegen.
Die orig. Pepper Teile sind ja ,wie in anderen Threads zu lesen war ,schon recht leicht so das der Kostenaufwand natürlich etwas höher wird um Gewicht zu sparen.

Für mich ist das allerdings nicht ganz so schlimm da ich ja so auch die Möglichkeit habe mich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen
Das Geld für die Teile ist ja auch nicht verloren die können teilweise mit zum 24" wandern oder verbleiben am Rad und kommen dem Kleinen Bruder zu gute

Getauscht habe ich den Vorbau , Lenker , Griffe und den Sattel.

Pepper Vorbau , Lenker und Griffe zusammen 441 gr. Tauschteile 240 gr.
Pepper Sattel 317 gr.	 Oddyssey Junior  182 gr.

Das Rad ist jetzt wieder 'trotz Hinterbaust. ,Hebies und Lampen'  bei 8960 Gr  und Papa ist wieder glücklich

Wird dann doch Zeit das die restl. Teile eintrödeln

Edit 
Die Multifoam Griffe hab ich innen mit Haarspray geflutet.
Nach langer Trocknung sitzen die bis jetzt bombenfest.


----------



## Roelof (27. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> ...
> Edit
> Die Multifoam Griffe hab ich innen mit Haarspray geflutet...



Meine bessere Hälfte schimpft immer, wenn ich mich an ihrem Haarspray vergreife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2015)

Meine war arbeiten und ich hab nachher alles wieder dahin geräumt wo es hingehört  
Schlimmer wäre gewesen wenn sie gewusst hätte wo ich geschraubt habe............im Wohnzimmer


----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Meine war arbeiten und ich hab nachher alles wieder dahin geräumt wo es hingehört


Du bist schon länger verheiratet, oder..? 

Btw: Die Griffe gibt es noch dünner. Schau mal im Laden nach Überziehern für Barends. Da ist der Innendurchmesser 20mm, passt (mit Haarspray) aber auch. http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts...tec&produktart=7&einsatzbereich=12&produkt=80


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2015)

Wenn 6 Jahre länger ist,dann ja .
Wir leben aber auch schon 14 Jahre zusammen  und da ich  seit 5 Jahren in Elternzeit bin, also quasi Hausmann mit Teilzeit Job, kenn ich mich jetzt langsam aus

Das mit den Überziehern für Barends hätt ich mal wissen müssen , aber ich bin ja um den Ärger mit dem Haarspray drum rum gekommen


----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2015)

Dann darfst Du auch im Wohnzimmer schrauben, denke ich...


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2015)

Das sieht die Regierung anders ....auch wenn ich hier putze


----------



## track94 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich kann Freitag wieder ins Wohnzimmer und brauche mal Beratung.
Hab jetzt nochmal nach Innenlagern geschaut und ein Neco gefunden das 10gr schwerer als das token mir Carbon ist aber dafür 15€ günstiger ist.
Meine Frage ist nun ob es große Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Token und Neco gibt und ob die sich bei einem Kinderrad überhaupt bemerkbar machen


----------



## Roelof (28. Januar 2015)

Das Neco wurde bereits mehrfach hier verbaut und es kamen bislang keine negativen Posts dazu. Ich finde beide Lager sind leider schwer, mein aktuelles "Innenlager" hat nur 60g  Ist aber auch HT2 Standard und kein 4-kant.


----------



## track94 (28. Januar 2015)

Das ist das was ich hören wollte ;-)
Das du ein anderes Lager verbaut hast kann ich mir vorstellen   aber an den Standard möchte ich lieber nicht ran dann gibt es hier mecker von der Regierung mit Haushaltssperre )


----------



## oliverb. (28. Januar 2015)

@track, könntest du mir vielleicht mal einen link von dem neco posten?
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## track94 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich probier es mal 

http://www.amazon.de/Neco-Profi-Ind...id=1422474214&sr=8-3&keywords=neco+innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (28. Januar 2015)

super, Danke!


----------



## Roelof (29. Januar 2015)

Ist eine 113er nicht ein wenig zu breit??


----------



## track94 (29. Januar 2015)

Da ist jetzt ein 122 drin, ich werd ja schon kleiner


----------



## track94 (29. Januar 2015)

So sieht es da z.Zt. original aus.
Ich überleg schon ob ich nicht auch noch Arm und Kettenblatt Wechsel aber alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe hat als Kombi dann 36 Z.


----------



## track94 (1. Februar 2015)

Wieder ein bißchen was getauscht.

Orig. Schnellspanner gegen AEST 
Sattelstütze gegen auf 225mm gekürzte M-Wave (da war ich ein bißchen enttäuscht)
Innenlager gegen Neco mit Aluschalen.
Hebies gekürzt.

8780 gr ( mit Hebies , Licht und Hinterbaust.) Papa ist sehr zufrieden , allerdings muss ich mal schauen was die Lackschutzfolie wiegt.... das gewogene und errechnete Gewicht weicht erheblich ab


----------



## KIV (1. Februar 2015)

Die Folie wirds wohl nicht sein, eher hast Du was anderes vergessen. Bremszüge z.B...?


----------



## track94 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab halt das Rad vorher leider nicht gewogen...und wenn ich dann von 8760 gr mit Pedalen ausgehe hab ich da irgendwie 120 -150 gr mehr als errechnet .

Die Folienrolle war gefühlt ca . so schwer und ich hab sie komplett verbraucht ( 120 x 1000 mm). 

Ich brauch noch welche .....dann kann ich ja wiegen ;-)


----------



## track94 (1. Februar 2015)

Recherche auf dem Datenblatt des Herstellers hat ergeben das die Folie pro m2 41Träger Papier hab ich nach gewogen plus Toleranz und ohne Träger Papier, wären dann bei mirca. 50 gr.

Die nach Straßenverkehrsordnung vorgeschriebene helltönende Glocke  34 gr



*Edit:
*
hab jetzt eine neue Rolle Folie hier , sie wiegt 64 gr. .
Reste vom Trägerpapier hab ich mit 14 gr. gewogen.


----------



## track94 (2. Februar 2015)

So nochmal Fragestunde...

Nachdem ich jetzt das Innenlager getauscht habe reibt die Kette im 8. Gang am Ritzel vom 7. .
Kann ich Abhilfe durch eine 9-fach Kette schaffen? ( ich denke orig. ist eine 8-fach verbaut)
Oder durch eine 10-fach kette.

Kann ich überhaupt eine 10-fach Kette auf einer 8-fach Kassette fahren?

Im voraus DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (2. Februar 2015)

Uff - 2 Gänge "Weniger" hab ich noch nicht versucht. Werden die Gänge sauber umgelegt?  9-fach Kette auf 8 Gängen bzw. 10-fach Kette auf 9 Gängen funktioniert, fahre ich an meinen Bikes auch, weil sie leichter sind.

Nur damit wir da jetzt vom gleichen Ende Sprechen: 8er Gang ist für dich das größte Ritzel, also der Gang ganz innen am Laufrad oder der ganz außen??


----------



## track94 (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ja Fachbegriffsllegastheniker und hab mich etwas schwierig ausgedrückt  .
Ich hab ja durch das neue Innenlager die Kettenlinie 4,75 mm nach innen verlagert und dadurch reibt die Kette wenn sie auf dem 11er Ritzel ist ( höchster Gang 8  ganz außen) am ,ich glaube es ist ein 12 , 7. Gang .

Ich will nicht zwei Ritzel rausschmeißen

Meine Frage war ob ich das mit einer 9- fach kette verbessern kann da sie ja etwas schmaler ist.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt besser ausgedrückt 

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein......
Läuft eine 9-fach Kette sauber durch ein 10 Gang Schaltwerk

Gruß Lars


----------



## Roelof (2. Februar 2015)

alles klar. 

das schleifen sollte sich eigentlich nur Nachstellen des Schaltwerks beheben lassen. Wenn du die Kettenlinie nach innen versetzt hast, ist das nicht unerwartet. ich hab versucht das mit den rudimentären Zeichenprogrammen im Büro darzustellen. Rot ist alt, Grün ist neu. 

dem Schaltwerk ist es egal, ob du 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 oder 11 Ritzel ansteuerst, solange 2 Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:

1.) das Zugverhältnis zwischen Schalthebel und Schaltwerk ist passend:

- Sram auf Sram, wobei es egal ist, ob Straßen- oder MTB-Teile
- altes Shimpanso auf altes Shimpanso
- neues Shimpanso (Dynasys) auf neues Shimpanso, 
- Sram auf neues Shimpanso (hab ich noch nicht selbst getestet, aber gelesen, also vorher bitte probieren
- Campa auf Campa

2.) Innere und äußere Begrenzungswerte (Maximalwerte) des Schaltwerks sind weit genug für die verwendete Kassette

9-fach Schaltwerke auf 8-fach Kassetten sind okay
10-fach auf 9-fach okay
11-fach auf 10-fach okay
aber umgekehrt kann das etwas fummelig sein und funktioniert nicht immer. (Lösungsansatz: das Sperren eines Ganges über die Begrenzungsschrauben am Schaltwerk --> also eine 10-fach Kassette auf 9-fach Schaltwerk mit 9 Gänge begrenzen. Wobei genau diese Kombination bei mir an 2 Bike sehr gut funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet.


----------



## track94 (2. Februar 2015)

Das hilft mir weiter ohne mich zu verwirren 

Hab nämlich beim Nachbarn eine 8-fach XT Kassette abgestaubt.

Werd dann also lieber nach einem 8 oder 9-fach Schaltwerk ausschau halten .


Dankö Lars


----------



## track94 (9. Februar 2015)

So Papa ist jetzt erstmal fertig , obwohl irgendwas findet sich ja immer noch .

Das Fahrrad war gut so wie es war , aber Papa musste ja unbedingt viel hier im Forum lesen und so bekam ich dann auch die Schrauberitis
( wenn ich mal einen anderen Forumuser zitieren darf )
Ich hab jetzt in den letzten Wochen viel über das Schrauben am Fahrrad gelernt und so haben sich dann auch die Ausgaben rentiert , auch wenn ich für das gleiche Geld sicherlich noch ein weitaus leichteres Fahrrad hätte kaufen können ( aber darum ging es auch nicht )

Das Bike wiegt nun mit allem unnötigen Krempel ( Hebies modifi. 230 gr.., Glocke 34 gr. ,Lampenset 221gr , Lackschutzfolie 71gr.und Hinterbauständer 160 gr.) 8670 gr.  und Papa ist zufrieden.
Ohne schnickschnack also 7944gr.

Getauscht wurden:

Innenlager Neco 113 mm Hohlachse 245 gr. Ohne Schrauben  - 61 gr
Bremsgriffe  Avid Fr 5   154 gr.														 -40 gr.
Vorbau Kcnc Fly Ride .  90 gr.
Lenker Kcnc Dark Side gekürzt auf 500 mm  137 gr.
Griffe Multifoam  17gr.												 Zusammen  -200gr.
Sattelestütze M-wave gekürzt auf 225 mm  173 gr.				 -42gr.
Sattel Odyssey Junior  . 182 gr.													   -133 gr.
Schnellspanner Aest 35gr.																 -81 gr.
Reifen Schwalbe Cx Comp Reflex 850gr.										 -190 gr.
Kassette Shimano Xt 11-28  248 gr.												   -58 gr.

Das einzige was noch fehlt , oder ich noch gerne tauschen würde ist das Schaltwerk und die Kette aber das muss jetzt warten ( oder auch nicht , wir werden sehen)


----------



## rsv-peter (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Bilder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (9. Februar 2015)

Sieht halt aus wie ein Pepper in blau  ;-)


----------



## rsv-peter (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo

So siehts in rot aus
Umbau auf Followme in Null, Nixs


----------



## track94 (15. Februar 2015)

Jepp ,gefällt.

Bei den Achsverl. für das Followme  hast du also eine Verl. durchbohrt und eine längere Achse genommen.mit Schnellsp.
Super Idee  

Der Umbau der Halterung am Unterrohr ist mir noch nicht ganz ersichtlich....aber ich komm schon drauf ;-)

Ach ja netze Schuh Kombi ( Ninjasocke Flipflop) trag ich im Winter auch so . Gröl )))


----------



## rsv-peter (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo

die Griffnutter anstelle der "normalen" Mutter, macht auch hier den anbau ohne Werkzeug möglich.
Ist nicht die orginal durchgebohrt sondern neue aus Alu gedreht. Spart deutlich Gewicht.(und auch Geld) 
Ist erst der Prototyp mit einem umgebauten Sattenstützen Schnellspanner der verlängert wurde.
Gefällt mir noch nicht 100%, hatte aber nichts anders zur Hand


----------



## rsv-peter (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo

FollowMe Umbau/Pimp ist jetzt auch so wie Papa sich das vorstellt.
Rad nicht im Alltag nicht verbaut (versaut) außer auf das kleine Stück Klebeband am Rahmen. Dies dient zum Schutz und um die Lage des Halters zu markieren.
Umbau desRades in 0, nixs. 
Orginalachse wiegt 150g und ist völlig überteuert , meine Version 89g.

Rad wie auf Bild ohne FollowMe 8,16kg und mit 8,49Kg


----------



## track94 (22. Februar 2015)

Super , danke für die Bilder. 

Aber wofür ist das Tüddelband am Unterrohr . Kopfkratz


----------



## rsv-peter (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo
Wenn der Spanngurt gemeint ist:
Die originale Sicherung, welche mit einer Rändelschraube fest gemacht wird, ist schlecht zu montieren (klemmt) und passt nicht mehr, weil die Rändelmutter im weg ist. Eigentlich braucht man die Sicherung nicht, das Rad ist auch so fest, aber zur Sicherheit mach ich den Spanngurt drum.

Wenn das Klebeband gemeint ist
Dies dient zum Schutz des Rahmens und um die Lage des Halters zu markieren


----------



## track94 (22. Februar 2015)

War der Spanngurt


----------



## KIV (22. Februar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Sieht halt aus wie ein Pepper in blau  ;-)
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358694 Anhang anzeigen 358695 Anhang anzeigen 358696


Der rechte Bremshebel ist weiter innen montiert, als der linke - wenn das Foto nicht täuscht.
Den linken Hebel würde ich mit etwas Abstand zum Griff montieren.

Sonst super..!


----------



## track94 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch nicht nach gemessen , aber es sieht wirklich so aus .
Kann natürlich auch an dem ganzen zusätzlichen Geraffel liegen das der Papa noch angeschraubt hat 
Die Lampe kommt ja bald ab!!!!!!
Muss es doch mal nachmessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (4. Mai 2015)

So langsam trödeln die nächsten Teile ein


----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2015)

So ,meine Holde ist dann mal wieder schufften und ich konnte ins Wohnzimmer

Hab dann mal die Kurbel gewechselt , ist eine alte Shimano ( auf 125 gekürzt CC )mit 34 Kettenblatt und Bashguard von BBG.
Ich wollte sie eigentlich ordentlich polieren hatte jetzt aber keinen Nerv mehr ....bleibt also geschliffen.

Sieht jetzt auf jeden Fall besser aus und der Q-Faktor hat sich auch ordentlich verbessert ...mit noch einem neuen Innenlager wären noch mal ein paar mm drin aber ich will es nicht übertreiben.
Kurbelschrauben kommen demnächst noch in blau und das 105 Schaltwerk bleibt erstmal noch liegen ...



 

 []


----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2015)

Mal bei Sonnenschein


----------



## track94 (15. September 2016)

Nach eineinhalb Jahren intesiver Nutzung steht es nun Teilgefleddert im Keller .....das kann ich mir nicht ansehen also wird es dann doch viel zu früh ( der Kleine fährt gerade 12 " ) für seine spätere Nutzung aufbereitet



 

Und die ersten Teile sind auch schon angekommen.
Die orig. Kurbel in 114 ging nicht und wird nun durch eine leichte von yKania.com ersetzt ...spart auch gleichzeitig Gewicht 
Und die gekürzte 125 geht solange in die Kinderrad Teilekiste 





Einsparung zur 125mm Kurbel gute 140 gr


----------



## track94 (17. September 2016)

Noch etwas wichtiges aus der Kinderteilekiste ...die CX Comp sind ja gut runtergebremmst und werden durch Mow Joe s in 20 x2.0 ersetzt die letztes Jahr noch zu einem guten Kurs ergattern konnte .
Spart nochmals 100 gr



 Anhang anzeigen 529586


----------



## martinos (2. Mai 2017)

hat schon mal jemand von euch ein 24" Hot Pepper auf Scheibenbremsen umgerüstet?


----------



## schusmile (31. Juli 2017)

(Text war für einen anderen thread geschrieben, aber irgendwie seh ich meinen Beitrag thematisch doch eher hier )

Hallo zusammen,

**blablabla**
mein Sohnemann steigt nun zum Schulanfang auf ein HotPepper 20", welches bei mir im Keller steht und auf seinen Zusammenbau wartet. Leider ist das Fahrrad fahren noch kein "Hobby" von uns, dass soll sich nun aber ändern und käme auch meinem Basteldrang entgegen.
Aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrungen benötige ich hier und da Eure Unterstützung. Ein How To wäre schon fast ideal...

**Intro für die Fragen**
Bevor meine Regierung den status quo sieht und Umbauten ablehnt, werde und würde ich gern folgende Änderungen vornehmen:

"Muss"-Änderungen -> Steckschutzbleche, Ständer, Schnellspannset mit 5-Kant

"Sollte"-Änderungen (Kriterien: Nutzen - Gewicht - Optik)
- das Shimano Acera *Schaltwerk* ist riesig und abrißgefährdet
- der Shimano RevoShift *Drehgriffschalter* (ich habe prinzipiell ein Problem mit Drehgriffen und der Platzbedarf am Lenker scheint mir viel zu groß, was in der Konsequenz die Bedienfreundlichkeit der Bremsgriffe erheblich beeinträchtigt)
- die KENDA multitrack SPORT *Reifen* 20x1.50 Bereifung sollte durch Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1.85 ersetzt werden

"Notwendig durch Sollte"-Änderungen (Kriterien: Haptik - Optik - Gewicht)
- Griffe

"Kann"-Änderungen (Kriterien: Gewicht - Nutzen - Optik)
- Kurbel, Pedale, Sitz

**Fragen**
Carpman hat hier mal eine Aufstellung seiner Umbauten gemacht, die optimal für mich ist, da ich die Komponenten nicht selber zusammenstellen muss (da bin ich gnadenlos überfordert).


Carpman schrieb:


> Shimano Sora Schaltwerk SS 9-fach Schaltwerk
> Shimano Alivio 9-fach Kassette 11-32
> Shimano Tiagra Kette 9-fach
> Shimano Deore Rapid Fire Schalthebel 9-fach


1. Wenn ich jetzt stumpf diese 4 Komponenten so kaufen würde, könnte ich den Umbau vollständig durchführen oder fehlt mir etwas ?
2. Sora Schaltwerk SS 9-fach - ich habe ein RD-R3000 und ein RD-3500 gefunden. Welches nehmen und warum?
3. Alivio 9-fach Kassette 11-32 -> HG50/51 oder HG400?
4. Tiagra Kette 9-fach -> die HG53?
5. Deore Rapid Fire Schalthebel 9-fach -> welcher wäre hier zu empfehlen (Preis-Leistung)?

PS: in meiner Bastelkiste ist nichts nutzbares vorhanden  daher muss ich Geld in die Hand nehmen, bin aber durchaus preissensibel  und in den einschlägigen Fahrradteile-Online-Stores bin ich als Unwissender verloren...


----------



## EmDoubleU (31. Juli 2017)

Hi @schusmile

Dir geht es sicherlich um mein Pepper aus diesem Thread hier, hmm?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hot-pepper-team-20-mit-kleinen-anpassungen.796895/

Ich stelle Dir mal fix ´ne Linkliste bei HS Bike Discount zusammen:

Schaltwerk Shimano Sora kurz
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sora-9-fach-schaltwerk-rd-r3000-ss-539753/wg_id-456

Rapidfire-Schalthebel Shimano Deore 9-fach rechts (inkl. Innenzug)
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ebel-rechts-rapidfire-sl-m590-81177/wg_id-438

Kette Shimano 9-fach (habe jetzt die HG93 verlinkt, wenn Du noch eine HG53 bekommst, geht die natürlich auch)
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ach-kette-cn-hg93-114-glieder-25369/wg_id-404

Kassette Shimano 9-fach (habe die HG400 verlinkt, es geht aber jede 9-fach mit 11-32 Ritzeln)
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-9-fach-kassette-cs-hg400-11-32-209864/wg_id-401

Die Außenhüllen der Schaltung könntest Du theoretisch weiter nutzen, ansonsten nochmal ´n Meter Shimano SP41 plus gedichteter Endkappen dazu bestellen. Eine Abschlusskappe für das Ende des Schaltzugs drüber und quetschen.

Ansonsten brauchst Du nur das übliche Werkzeug... Kettenpeitsche, Kassettenschlüssel, Kettennieter, Inbussortiment, Schrauberdreher, Bowdenzugschneider - der eigentliche Umbau ist ratzfatz erledigt.


----------



## schusmile (31. Juli 2017)

Danke - das ist mehr als ich mir erhofft hatte 

da kämpf ich mich mal durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schusmile (31. Juli 2017)

Hab mich durchgekämpft und hör jetzt auf zu bestellen, sonst könnte ich für das Geld direkt noch neues 20er kaufen. 

Werde die ersten Lieferungen abwarten und dann wird gebastelt.

Als Griffe habe ich übrigens die KCNC Eva genommen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (31. Juli 2017)

@schusmile 

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln! 
Das gehört ja auch dazu... 

Und zeig mal Bilder, wenn das Pepper fertig ist.


----------



## w10Tester (1. August 2017)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi @schusmile
> 
> Dir geht es sicherlich um mein Pepper aus diesem Thread hier, hmm?
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hot-pepper-team-20-mit-kleinen-anpassungen.796895/
> ...


@Carpman Kannst du mir so eine Zusammenstellung für 1x10 machen?

Habe eine Frage zu unseren Hotpepper 24.
Verbaute Komponenten:
Nabe: Shimano FH-TX800 schwarz 36Loch
Kurbel: Alu, Kurbelarmlänge 140mm, schwarz, Kettenblatt 32Z Stahl
Schaltwerk: Shimano Acera RD-M360
Kette: KMC
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG31-8-fach 11-32Zähne
Gripshift: Revoshift SL-RS45-8

1. Möchte weg von Gripshift.
Welchen Shifter kann ich für diese 1x8 Schaltung verwenden? Würde auch ein 10Fach Shifter funktionieren? Da ich später eventuell auf 1x10 umbauen möchte.
Gibt es auch ein kurzes Schaltwerk für 1x8?

2.Umbau auf 1x10
Ist die Nabe: Shimano FH-TX800 für 10er Kassette geeignet?


----------



## EmDoubleU (1. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> @Carpman Kannst du mir so eine Zusammenstellung für 1x10 machen?...



Hi,

kann ich morgen als unverbindliche persönliche Empfehlung und Anhaltspunkt gern machen.

Bedenke aber, dass 1x10 zwar mit der größeren Kassette hinten mit 11-36 eine etwas größere Bandbreite ggü. 9-fach mit 11-32 bzw. 11-34 bietet, aber das ganze trotzdem deutlich teurer wird.


----------



## EmDoubleU (2. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> @Carpman
> Kannst du mir so eine Zusammenstellung für 1x10 machen? ...



Hi,

also wenn momentan eine 8-fach Kassette montiert ist, kannst Du problemlos auf 10-fach umbauen.

Ich habe gerade auch das 24" für meinen Sohn gepimpt, welches er zum 8. Geburtstag bekommen soll.
Meine Wahl fiel dabei beim Schaltwerk aufgrund der sehr guten Käfigdämpfung auf das kurze Shimano Zee, das bis 36 Zähne packt. Eine 11-36er XT-Kassette hatte ich noch liegen, den Zee-Rapidfire-Schalthebel gab es relativ günstig, als Außenhülle habe ich farblich passende SP41 genommen - es ist allerdings kein Pepper mehr geworden, sondern ein Orbea Team 24. Passt also nicht mehr so ganz hier her.

Der Einfachheit halber wieder eine Linkliste bei Bike Discount, bei der Kassette habe ich eine günstigere Deore verlinkt - Du kannst natürlich auch die leichtere und teurere XT mit 11-36 wählen.

Schaltwerk Shimano Zee RD-M640 SSW
Schalthebel Shimano Zee SL-M640 rechts inkl. Innenzug
Kassette Shimano HG-50 10-fach 11-36
Kette Shimano Deore HG-54 10-fach

Ansonsten gelten die oben gemachten Anmerkungen bzgl. eventueller neuer Außenhüllen und dem erforderlichen Werkzeug auch hier.


----------



## w10Tester (3. August 2017)

Alles klar Danke. 
Kannst du mir für die jetzige 1x8 Konfiguration einen Schalthebel empfehlen? Denke dieses Jahr reicht die 1x8 Schaltung noch, nur der Drehgriff muss weg.
Würde der Shimano Zee SL-M640 oder ein anderer 10Fach Schalthebel mit unserer 1x8 Schaltung funktionieren? Wäre halt praktisch wenn ich jetzt nur den Schalthebel wechsle und den Rest später auf 10x tausche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (3. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke.
> Kannst du mir für die jetzige 1x8 Konfiguration einen Schalthebel empfehlen? Denke dieses Jahr reicht die 1x8 Schaltung noch, nur der Drehgriff muss weg.
> Würde der Shimano Zee SL-M640 oder ein anderer 10Fach Schalthebel mit unserer 1x8 Schaltung funktionieren? Wäre halt praktisch wenn ich jetzt nur den Schalthebel wechsle und den Rest später auf 10x tausche.



Hi,

ganz ehrlich? Die Räder werden eh höchstens zwei Jahre von einem Kind gefahren, dann verwirkliche die Upgrade-Absicht lieber gleich und in einem für Dich sinnvollen Rahmen komplett.
Und ob ein 10-fach Schalthebel mit einem (meiner Meinung nach eh zu langen) Schaltwerk harmoniert, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall müsstest Du dann auch noch die Kassette wechseln, denn die Indexierung wird durch den Schalthebel vorgegeben und der sagt "10-fach".

Wenn es einfach nur darum geht, den Drehgriff gegen Trigger zu tauschen, dann würde ich nach einem gebrauchten 8-fach Shimano-Schalthebel schauen. Meist werden die zwar leider im Bundle mit ihrem linken Pendant angeboten, lange Zeit war nun mal 3-fach vorn der normale Standard. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Bei Ebay bekommt man teilweise auch einzelne 8-fach Trigger der einfachen Baureihen wie z.B. Altus 310 - siehe hier. Wie die shimano-kompatiblen Sunrace-Trigger qualitativ und funktionell sind, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## schusmile (9. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt sind fast alle Dinge beisammen und der fröhliche Umbau im klassischen Lernen durch Probieren hat auch schon seine ersten Stories produziert (vielleicht berichte ich irgendwann mal über die peinlichen Ehrenrunden alleine beim Thema Kette, mit der Erkenntnis dass diese gekürzt werden muss - wohl 20 Glieder zu entfernen). 

Meine Frau bemerkt mittlerweile dass es hierbei um mehr als nur ausm Karton holen und zusammen schrauben geht  Sie hinterfragt es aber noch nicht und lässt mich im Verborgenen wursteln.  Der Erfolgsdruck steigt.
Nun aber die ersten Bilder:

Der Gabentisch - alles was am Rad getauscht wird, zusätzlich noch dran "darf" und als Werkzeug nicht vorhanden war. China-Sattel und Follow-Me Teile sind noch im Versand. Für meinen Seelenfrieden werde ich diesen Invest wohl nicht in einer Endsumme zusammen fassen.


Auf der Ertragsseite - aktuell 481g
Reifen - KENDA multitrack SPORT 20x1.50 vs SCHWALBE Mow Joe 20x1.85
 
477g vs 339g -> 2x 138g entpspricht 276g Ersparnis

Schlauch - original vs SCHWALBE AV7C
 
127g vs 100g-> 2x 27g entpspricht 54g Ersparnis

Griffe - original vs KCNC Eva
 
134g vs 21g -> 113g Ersparnis

Schaltwerk - Shimano Acera vs Shimano Sora
 
303g vs 265g -> 38g Ersparnis

Auf der Verlustseite - aktuell 8g
Kassette - Shimano CS-HG31-8 vs Shimano CN-HG93
 
311g vs 319g -> 8g zusätzlich

Was wird noch getauscht und was kommt zusätzlich?
- Pepper Kid vs China-Sattel
- Schnellspanner/ Sattelschraube vs Follow-Me Achsverlängerung plus Schnellspannset mit 5-Kantschlüssel
- Follow-Me Adapter
- Hinterbauständer Lilliput
- Hebie Natter Steckblechset
- Speichenreflektoren
- Shimano Drehgriff SL-RS45 8-fach vs Rapidfire-Schalthebel Shimano Deore 9-fach rechts
- Kettentausch

Ich bin gespannt ob ich am Ende ungefähr bei dem Originalgewicht liegen werde. 

PS: Durch das 20 Zoll ist es bald nicht mehr möglich, dass meine Frau unseren Großen von der Schule abholt und das Fahrrad mit dem Auto gleich mitnimmt. Also habe ich an meinem MTB mittlerweile einen festen Gepäckträger für den (optionalen) Römer Kindersitz, Steckschutzbleche und nun auch das Follow-Me. An meinem Rad spielt Gewicht offensichtlich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle


----------



## track94 (9. August 2017)

Ja der Erfolgg beim Sparen ist bei Pepper  mit harter Münze gepflastert ....


----------



## schusmile (11. August 2017)

Dann wollen wir mal weiter machen.

letzter Stand war eine Ersparnis von 473g. 
Heute zerschiessen wir mal die Ersparnis und beten, dass am Ende kein Eisenschwein draus wird... 

GETAUSCHT
Schnellspanner Hinterrad / Sattelschraube vs Schnellspannset mit 5-Kantschlüssel
  
94g vs 61g -> 33g Ersparnis

Schnellspanner Vorderrad vs Follow-Me Adapter
  
88 g vs 153 g -> 65g zusätzlich

Shimano-Ketten 
  
habe ich leider nicht im "um 20 Glieder gekürzten Zustand" gemessen, daher rechne ich der Einfachheit halber mit +/- 0

Shimano Drehgriff SL-RS45 8-fach vs Rapidfire-Schalthebel Shimano Deore 9-fach rechts
  
111g vs 152g -> 41g zusätzlich

POTENTIAL ZUM TAUSCH
Sattel Pepper Kid (China-Sattel noch unterwegs)
 

Sattelstütze Pepper Kid 27,2, 200mm (nix geplant)
 
Pedale VP, 95*66mm (Gewichtsersparnis wird hier teuer erkauft, daher verzichte ich vorerst)
 

NOTWENDIGE ÜBEL
Hinterbauständer Lilliput
 

Hebie Natter Steckblechset
 

FEHLT NOCH
- Adapter Follow-Me Unterrohr (ich ahne schlimmes)
- Speichen-Reflektoren-Clips (vermutlich zu vernachlässigen)

 berechnetes Zwischenergebnis bedeutet eine Ersparnis von 2 Gramm 

Mit dem Follow Me Adapter wird das positive Ergebnis dann wohl zerschossen. Mal schauen was der China-Sattel noch bringt.
Nächster Schritt - das Gesamtkunstwerk mit einer Kofferwaage vermessen...

Ach ja, das ist übrigens der aktuelle status quo.


----------



## schusmile (11. August 2017)

Ach ja, eine Frage hätte ich noch bzgl. Lenker.
An dem Rad ist ja eine 480er Lenkstange verbaut. Die habe ich auch vermessen und bemerkt, dass ich noch eine 600er KCNC mit identischen Maßen (außer die Breite) rumliegen habe, welche ein identisches Gewicht hat. Jetzt habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass der 480er teilweise als zu schmal empfunden wird.

Macht das Sinn den 600er auf 540 oder sowas zu kürzen und den Lenker zu verbauen?


----------



## giant_r (11. August 2017)

auch mal im wwwebayamazonaliexpresschina nach ner gub sattelstuetze in alu, die hat bei ca. 25cm laenge bei mir 147g bei 9€ incl. versand.
lenkerbreite hängt auch vom fahrer ab.
mein kurzer faehrt mit 111 cm 53cm lenkerbreite, 1cm weniger als orbea original.


----------



## schusmile (13. August 2017)

@giant_r 
böser Mann Du  mir solch einen Floh ins Ohr zu setzen. werd mich mal bemühen 

Die 600er Lenkerstange habe ich jetzt auf ca. 540 gekürzt und angebaut.
 

Gewichtsseitig bringt mir das sogar etwas  -> 2 Gramm trotz 6cm mehr Breite.
  

Der Follow-Me-Adapter schlägt nun auch nochmal zu
 
In Summe haut das System mit ca. 350g rein.

Aktueller Stand: 278g über Auslieferungszustand
Heute ist Übergabe an den Nutzer, mal sehen wie das läuft.


----------



## giant_r (13. August 2017)

ich finde das nicht böse sondern vernünftig
mit 10€ 100g sparen ist doch eher günstig...
böse wäre das ganze, wenn ich fragen würde, ob du die laufraeder auch Mal gewogen hast...


----------



## schusmile (14. August 2017)

Ich wusste ich habe etwas vergessen 
Habe ich natürlich nicht, aber irgendwo muss man einfach für sich eine Grenze ziehen.

Ich habe mit mir ja schon beim Thema Pedale gerungen und mich vorerst dagegen entschieden diese zu tauschen, da man das Thema über die Kurbel zum Innenlager etc. dann weiter treibt und vom "Neukauf" nichts mehr außer der Rahmen übrig bleibt.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ein zwei ausgetauschte Sachen für das nun frei gewordene Kubike 16 nutzen kann - aber da habe ich noch Zeit.

In Gedanken plane ich mittlerweile schon das 26er. Hier gibt es ja ziemlich schöne Angebote, welche einen direkten Sprung vom 20er auf ein 26er ohne 24er möglich machen - VPACE, Propain Yuma, etc.
Da habe ich noch mehr als genug Zeit mich mit sämtlichen Eventualitäten auseinander zu setzen - Komplett-Bike kaufen oder nur einen Rahmen (neu oder gebraucht).
Und am Ende des Tages interessieren sich meine Söhne für Schach


----------



## schusmile (18. August 2017)

So, vorletzter Akt...

China-Sattel (gekürzt) plus GUB-Sattelstange (glücklicherweise musste ich hier nicht kürzen) -> 354g

  

Die alte Pepper-Kombination brachte 556g, macht eine Ersparnis von 201g.
Überraschenderweise scheint der Sattel laut meinem Sohn echt bequem zu sein. Ich habe mir jetzt auch einen bestellt um eigene Erfahrungen zu machen.

Wenn ich das Follow-Me am Rad endlich dran habe, wird das Gesamtwerk vermessen. Aktuell dürfte ich rechnerisch mit allem Drum und Dran etwa 150g über Auslieferung liegen - das Auslieferungsgewicht habe ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (8. September 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem das Hotpepper 20 zum Geburtstag vom Fahrer mit einer Einschränkungen für hervorragend befunden wurde, hier eine kurze Vorstellung der Anpassungen.
Ausgangsgewicht war 8130 gr. ohne pedale.

Gebrauchter leichterer LRS. Mit Mow Joe's und leichte Schläuchen ca 350 gr. gespart. 
Kurbel von Isla in der Bucht gefunden. Brachte einen massiv reduzierten Q-Faktor - jetzt nur noch ca. 3 mm bis zu den Hinterbaustreben - und eine Ersparnis von 155gr.
Schraubspanner - leider in rot - ich war damals noch unschlüssig wegen Farbe- brachten erstaunliche 80gr. 
Bens Sattel  ca.160 gramm Ersparnis.
Nokon Hüllen wegen durchgehenden Zügen und Optik - nicht gewogen. 
Bashguard Trident plus 70 gr. 
Ständer von altem Damenrad - plus 190gr. 
Rahmen foliert - habe alle kritischen Bauteile mit extradicker 3M Folie versehen - geschätzt plus 100gr.
klingel, Schutzbleche, Flaschenhalter ... unbekannt.

Ziel war eigentlich unter 7,5 kg,  aber der Sattel von Bens-papa wurde noch am Geburtstag nach 20 Metern direkt abgewählt - zu unbequem. Und zu Sattelstütze, Pedale, Vorbau und Lenker kam ich noch nicht. Wird wohl erstmal so bleiben da der Fahrer hoch zufrieden ist und ich ohne Zustimmung sowieso nichts umbauen darf. 7,5 hätte ich wohl mit Ständer und Anbauteilen auch nicht geschafft.
Liege jetzt bei fahrbereiten 8,03 kg mit Kofferwaage. 
Generell sehr gutes Rad. Hätte auch ohne Umbauten super funktioniert. Das macht aber nicht so viel Spaß. 
Und nochmal der Form halber - schade, das pepper aufgehört hat.

Habe jetzt von der großen Cousine ein 24er radon Kid bekommen. Wurde erstmal zerlegt. Mal sehen was das wird. Habe schon ein paar coole 24er in der galerie gesehen. Habe ja noch diverse Monate/Jahre? Zeit. Noch ist beim pepper der Sattel fast ganz unten.


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2017)

sieht gut aus mit dem hellblau orange. wenn die sattelhoehe so passt, hast du noch ein wenig zeit mit dem 24"


----------



## rsv-peter (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo

unser Pepper steht zu verkauf.
Preis 250€


----------



## track94 (19. Oktober 2018)

Es geht los mein Kleiner Rabauke passt endlich drauf 


Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Followme Zeugs abtüddeln , die Bremse vervollständigen und die Griffe dünner gestallten 
Er ist stolz wie Oscar


----------

